# Stanadyne Diesel Fuel Additive & Pricing



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

For those of you with diesels who are looking for Stanadyne diesel fuel additive; below are some places to purchase this product at competitive prices. 

Southeast Power Sport Systems Inc.  

BLUE RIDGE DIESEL INJECTION, Inc. 

Scheid Diesel


----------

